# Logitech G15 - Yes or no?



## Jamin43

Do you have this Keyboard?

Would you buy it again?

Would you recommend it?

Thanks


----------



## ganzey

ehh, my friend has one and i used it a couple times. its ok, but its not that great. i like this one better http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823239006&cm_re=merc-_-23-239-006-_-Product
 because it has the dedicated gaming keys. it also has the 2 usb ports and headphone mic jacks.


----------



## lubo4444

I do have the g15 and yes it's great keyboard.  The keys are really soft and comfortable.  It's perfect for gaming.


----------



## Jamin43

ganzey said:


> ehh, my friend has one and i used it a couple times. its ok, but its not that great.



I'm on a $5.00 Clearance Microsoft keyboard that's smaller than a standard keyboard with no lit up keyboards.  I want the back lit keys - and a decent media control.  Good keystroke feel and function - and the rest is a bonus ( the display feature looks interesting ).  

I can get my hands on a G15 for 40 bucks - 100 bucks for any keyboard is a budget buster I'm not willing to spend on.


----------



## ganzey

ahh. for $40 i would DEFINITELY get a g15. thats a great deal. my merc slealthsereis was free(thanks scout) and i am loving it


----------



## Jamin43

ganzey said:


> ahh. for $40 i would DEFINITELY get a g15. thats a great deal. my merc slealthsereis was free(thanks scout) and i am loving it



I'll trade you my $40.00 G15 for your free Merc ... LOL


----------



## ganzey

Jamin43 said:


> I'll trade you my $40.00 G15 for your free Merc ... LOL



no thanks


----------



## G25r8cer

Depends if you are wanting the keyboard for, whether it be gaming, the lcd, or the backlit

In my opinion there are MUCH better backlit keyboard out there. 

I personally LOVE my Logitech Illumi and would NOT trade it for a g15 (yes I know the g15 is more)


----------



## lubo4444

I actually like the backlit on my g15.  But really if you want to get one just wait for the price to drop a bit or for a good sale.  I've purchased mine and had a good discount on it.


----------



## Jamin43

G25r8cer said:


> Depends if you are wanting the keyboard for, whether it be gaming, the lcd, or the backlit



It's a general user - I spend 80 % of the time using it as a normal typing computer - throw in 15-20 % gaming - and that might be generous.

Reasons for getting this keyboard in order of importance - 

1) Upgrading Microsoft 500 keyboard with no lit keys and broken volume button










2)* backlit keyboard*:good:
3) media control / programmable keys could use one or two for quick launch email function.
4) Gaming( my $5.00 keyboard works fine for my gaming needs honestly - but volume control is broken and I can't see the keys when room is dark at night - which is a PITA ).  Don't know if I'll like the macros in games til I try em.  But I'm curious.
*** I think the Windows launch key disable will be a perk too ****
5) LCD

$40 bucks is about the most I'd pay for a keyboard - and I can pick up a G15 for that price.  If there's another keyboard in that price range that's better - I'd be interested in learning.


----------



## NCspecV81

I say go g19.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I have the first gen G15 and love it. I love it so much that when my first one broke, I went out of my way to buy another one, used.


----------



## linkin

I love my g15, i'd buy it again and i'd recommend it or the better G19!


----------



## G25r8cer

Logitech Illuminated

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Illu...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1264233193&sr=8-1

Microsoft Sidewinder x6

http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-AGB...4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1264233279&sr=8-4

Razer Lycosa

http://www.amazon.com/Razer-Lycosa-..._7?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1264233279&sr=8-7

Also the Logitech g110 looks nice but expensive


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

I love my G15, I don't really use the macro keys, but I use the LCD display all the time. 

The build quality of the keyboard is amazing, you are really getting what you pay for. 

The only downfall of it is yes, it does have 2 USB ports, but they are only USB1.1 not 2.0


----------



## zombine210

i have this keyboard.

it looks and feels nice, but would not buy it again.

would only recommend to those that need a bunch of macro keys and a clock on the keyboard to see how long they've been playing WoW


----------



## Geoff

I have the original G15, and yes, I think it's a great gaming keyboard.  The best thing about it is the LCD display, it's very handy to be able to see the time, CPU/RAM usage, etc. while gaming.  The backlighting is great as well, although I never used the "G" keys.


----------



## Jamin43

I got the keyboard.  It's much nicer than my $5.00 clearance keyboard - in size and general keyboard feel alone - and the Backlit keys are excellent.:good:

I like the LCD - can use the stopwatch to keep an eye on Pizza in the oven ... 

Am I correct in my understanding that I can download applications to use the buttons on my LCD screen for various functions that don't with the keyboard.

Right now - I did instant update through Win 7 - and then downloaded the link from Logitech and I have a clock, CPU / RAM perf monitor , Profile Selector, Media Player slide show, Timer ( which seems preset @ 5 min ) , and RSS.  None of the 4 buttons underneath the LCD currently do anything.  Is there a site where I should look for specific applets to add to the LCD function - or does the LCD simply do what it does - and that's all it ever does?

Thanks


----------



## Gooberman

Lol LCD for a pizza timer!


----------



## The Chad

I have the G15 and I also love it. The LCD screen is cool for listening to music, playing Crysis, measuring performance, checking the weather etc etc. The backlit keys on it are cool, the button you can flip so when you press the windows key it doesnt exit your game.. And so on.

I've only used the macro's once or twice and that was in typing an essay, pressed them so I didn't have to write DNA out in full everytime.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I use the G keys to open programs and stuff, lol, for gaming I use the N52TE, which I also love.


----------



## Jamin43

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I use the G keys to open programs and stuff, lol, for gaming I use the N52TE, which I also love.



How do you do that?

Can you give me a macro example or two so I can try it on my keyboard too?

thanks


----------



## Bodaggit23

I have a G11 and I love it. 

Logitech in general makes good keyboards, so if you can get a G15 for $40 I'd jump on it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Jamin43 said:


> How do you do that?
> 
> Can you give me a macro example or two so I can try it on my keyboard too?
> 
> thanks



Actually, for that, you just run the macro software for the board, and you can assign the keys premade functions, like opening up your default browser, media player, email, ect. But if you want to assign a macro you create, just click the create a macro button, type your string, then assign it.


----------



## Jamin43

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Actually, for that, you just *run the macro software for the board*, and you can assign the keys premade functions, like opening up your default browser, media player, email, ect.


Yes, I would like to do that.  What do you mean " run macro software from the board " or "assign keys premade function?"  

i.e. My old keyboard had a button to launch the calculator that I found useful.  Where would I look to find that premade function and assign it to a Macro key.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Jamin43 said:


> Yes, I would like to do that.  What do you mean " run macro software from the board " or "assign keys premade function?"
> 
> i.e. My old keyboard had a button to launch the calculator that I found useful.  Where would I look to find that premade function and assign it to a Macro key.



Oh, the software that comes with the G15, it's one of the perks of having one.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have the original G15 and I like it. I don't use the macros, but I do use the LCD for the RSS feeds, email, and clock. And of course the blue illuminated keys


----------



## Motorcharge

I've got it and it's honestly pretty over rated. Pretty much all I do is play games and I can't say that I've ever used the macro keys. The screen is fairly useful but it's only supported in a handful of games and it otherwise useless. I've also noticed a lot of the basic g15 programs I used the most (clock, media display, ect) don't seem to work in Windows 7.

If you can get one cheap, definitely buy it, but it's not really worth the retail price imo.

edit: Maybe it's just me but mine tends to slide around far too much, which is kind of a pain in the ass when gaming. Tab almost managed to snap off the little flip tabs that tilt the keyboard within the first week or so I had mine.


----------



## Motorcharge

voyagerfan99 said:


> I have the original G15 and I like it. I don't use the macros, but I do use the LCD for the RSS feeds, email, and clock. And of course the blue illuminated keys


I wish mine were blue, I hate the red/orange mine has.


----------



## Archangel

I have the original G15 aswell (the blue one)
Best keyboard I've had so far.   have the clock on the LCD screen pretty much all the time, the backlight of the keys is excellent, en the keys jsut feel good. (not too heavy to press, but you feel you're pressing a button.)
I dont use the macro button much myself either.   I've used it to put key's like Del and  pgdn etc to the left side of the keyboard, so I've got some extra buttons, but other than that I dont use them.

ps: the media function of the old G15 is really nice aswell. (the round volume button.)


----------



## Geoff

uk80glue said:


> I've got it and it's honestly pretty over rated. Pretty much all I do is play games and I can't say that I've ever used the macro keys. The screen is fairly useful but it's only supported in a handful of games and it otherwise useless. I've also noticed a lot of the basic g15 programs I used the most (clock, media display, ect) don't seem to work in Windows 7.


Really?  I haven't had any issues here, do you have the officially supported Windows 7 drivers from Logitech?


----------



## Archangel

same here, they're working fine on Win 7 x64 for me.


----------



## Twist86

When I bought my G11 I thought it would be used more then it is. A lot of games actually block the Macros as I can make a very simple farm bot with it 

I will say it is useful but I G15 is ovepriced as you will hardly ever use that LCD screen and that is the only difference between the two models. So in the end I use it more for stupid things like opening my content lists/firefox..things like that. Also my damn play button broke a few weeks back...cheap piece of plastic. Board lacks quality on its media keys.


----------



## Jamin43

uk80glue said:


> I've also noticed a lot of the basic g15 programs I used the most (clock, media display, ect) don't seem to work in Windows 7.
> 
> If you can get one cheap, definitely buy it, but it's not really worth the retail price imo.
> 
> .



You might go to the site and update your drivers.  I'm running Windows 7 and just hooked up G15 over the weekend.  The clock, media display, etc work fine in Win  7.  I didn't use the disk that came with the keyboard - just went right to the Logitech website - chose Keyboard, O/S and downloaded the Win 7 64bit link.

I wouldn't pay 100 bucks for the keyboard either - but quite happy for the 40 bucks I did pay.  

I do miss my Calculateor button though.


----------



## Springy182

ganzey said:


> ehh, my friend has one and i used it a couple times. its ok, but its not that great. i like this one better http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823239006&cm_re=merc-_-23-239-006-_-Product
> because it has the dedicated gaming keys. it also has the 2 usb ports and headphone mic jacks.



The G15 has 2 USB 1.1 ports too, and has the LCD. Screw the dedicated keys, 18 macros is enough


----------



## ScottALot

Yes, I have one
No I already have one, so I'm not gonna get another
Definitely recommended.


----------



## MacBook

I have the G15 as well and love it, although it's not the nicest looking keyboard, or the smallest, but for what it is it's great!


----------

